
The Screenwriting Mystic Who Wanted to Be the American Führer - samclemens
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/meet-screenwriting-mystic-who-wanted-be-american-fuhrer-180970449/?no-ist
======
anon49124
See also:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smedley_Butler](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smedley_Butler)
(antiwar activist, double Medal of Honor recipient)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business_Plot](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business_Plot)

